# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i ndienjave..

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*1 Korrik, Requiem...*

hap të rejën, kam mbyllur një dritare të vjetër, tjetrën hap' e kam..

ndienjë quhet, s'është e thënë të jetë me lule..

----------


## angeldust

Pak me afer... por prape disi larg nga finishi...

Prit me thone te gjithe... hajt se dhe nja dy jave, hajt se dhe nje muaj, hajt se dhe nje vit... ka ngelur

Duro, duro, se durimi eshte me e madhja trimeri!

----------


## Living in Vain

.......pas nje fundjave te kendshme, aq dhe te trishtuar ....sot e merkure, shume gjera njeheresh per t'u bere.

Me mundon i dashur , ajo qe ste pashe dot si flije, ne me mbaje mend akoma...apo tani miqesi tjeter te dhuron koha?

ehh koha, ajo e cila te largoi, ajo e cila po na afroi.......skishte si te na linte larg.........KURRSESI

----------


## Hekurani1

Vapa percelluese, ma dogji ftesen per te marre pjese ne festivalin "Zambaku i Prizrenit"!
Ta urrej vapen?!
nuk ia vlen, sepse jo gjithmone ben vape
sic "jo gjithmone bie shi"

----------


## Living in Vain

sa kot fola nje dite...larg, afer, afer, larg.....se di me ku te kam!

Valle afer? Jo jo dhe pse afer ste shoh dot me, dhe po erdha deri aty ste prek dot, heren e fundit qe te preka ishe i ftohteee, o Zot sa i ftohte u bere.

S'me pe me..........

sot 3 Korrik 2003...............sa shpejt u bene kaq shume kohe pa te pare!

----------


## Hekurani1

Bore ne korrik ra kur u linda! 
Me duket se ishte fillim i korrikut, keshtu si sot. 

"Ke le kur ka hi Vera e Madhe", thoshin plakat!

Mos insistoni qe t'ua them se cfare moshe kam. Shfletoni pak enciklopedi meteorologjike!

----------


## angeldust

4 Korrik,

E ka provuar njeri se si ndjehesh kur te shkulin shpirtin me pinca? Kur ta kapin e ta perdredhin, e ta perdredhin sa kalon ne dhimbje psiqike? Kur rri me krahe te kryqezuara mbi gjoks gjithe kohes, thua se keshtu do te te lehtesohet sadopak dhimbja? Po kur pastaj shnderrohet ne dhimbje fizike e perhapet nga kraharori ne gjithe trupin?

E pra une po e provoj tani... Zot ki meshire per mua!

Me duket vetja si e poseduar, pasi te dridhura te tilla kalojne ne gjithe trupin.

S'po perpiqem te behem aspak poetike... por thjesht e vertete.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Mjellma

Sonte me ngerthen ne kthetra nje egoizem i papare...tere keta lot qe derdh qielli mbi qytetin tim dua te me takojne vetem mua...me shpres se do te njom zjarrin qe digjet brenda... 

Per nje cast ne memorjen time trokasin vargjet e Fitnete Tudes "Shi bie ne Tirane"...

----------


## Living in Vain

Sikur........

sikur te genjehej njeriu me lehte nga vetja,
do ishte me mire,
sikur te rendje me pak pas hapit tim,
prape me mire,

sikur une te puthja doren tende ashtu si ti timen
shume mire
siku ta dije qe Ajo do ndodhe
MREKULLI


P.S...Ajo/think about it!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

E kur nuk kemi ndienja si t'ja bëjmë? Njëri do thoshte, mos eja fare në këtë temë.. ndërsa tjetri, mos e ngurto shpirtin tënd.. 

është ora 6 e mëngjezit e gjumi si gjithmonë, shtegtar. të kam afër, vetëm një kufi na ndan, kufi që kapërcehet lehtë pas disa procedurave diplomatike.. po neve edhe një mur i heshtjes i ngritur mes meje e teje na ndan. ose më mirë të themi, heshtja jote dhe krenaria ime na ndan.. shpresoj se jo përfundimisht. nejse! - jeta vazhdon... me gjithë zbrazëtinë e saj vazhdon, dhe më vjedh nga një ditë për çdo ditë.. 

mendoja të të shkruaja një letër mbrëmë, ose të të thirrja në telefon. morra të shkruaj letrën, gishtat më ishin mbërdhirë dhe në tru më gjëmonte melodia e një kënge "If you love her set her free...". morra telefonin, shtypa numrin tënd, ti the alo.. por zëri im u shterr dhe një si e dridhur në mes të therrurës më kaploi shpirtin... se dija veten për të tillë, të.. paguxim. 

meqë edhe fjalë më s'kam, po e mbaroj këtu këtë testament dhimbash dhe, po përqëndrohem pak në melankolinë time. gjithsesi, do ketë edhe të lënduar e edhe lëndues. që qëllova të jem nga të parët, s'është koincidencë. Jo gjithmonë, bie shi! thote një i njohur imi..

----------


## |-|e|\|a

...dashur pa dashur na keni pajisur me abone pergjate perqarkjes tuaj, ju protagoniste dhe ne fishkellues apo dhe duartrokites hera-heres, ju mbillni erera dhe korrni furtuna, ne shtypim hundet dhe ngjeshim veshet pas xhamave te autobusit tuaj privat.
A e dini qe na keni lidhur me kavo pas vetes e s`po na ze as ne shpirti rehat sa here qe sipari ngrihet me nga nje skenar te ri?
Ndoshta kot djersini si ju e si ne, sepse koheve te fundit më vertetshem po jetohet ne genjeshter.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Hekurani1

7 korrik 2003, kryeqytet i Unmikistanit, 15:27

Sot jam zgjuar me dhimbje koke te tmerrshme! Pe here te pare ne jete nuk ua kam veshtruar syte gocave qe kam takuar ne bulevardin kryesor te kryeqytetit perkatesisht ne pjesen e ketij bulevardi nga banesa ime deri ne zyre!
Mbreme kam enderruar blu!

----------


## Shiu

Ne nenshkrimin e Io_e_Te i lexova keto fjale te Nenes Tereze qe me lane pershtypje:
_
Sinqeriteti dhe ndershmeria te bejne te lendueshёm,
megjithate ji i sinqerte dhe i ndershem. 

...

Nese i jep botes me te miren nga ti - ata t'i thyejne dhembet,
megjithate, jepi botes me te miren nga ti...
_

----------


## Io_e_Te

8 korrik

diell, shi, plazh, shetitje pa fund...asgje ska asnje shije!!!!!

----------


## Dita

Io e te,

meqe mund te ndodhe qe nenshkrimin ti e zevendeson me nje tjeter, une po e sjell nenshkrimin tend te plote tek kjo teme e jo vetem aq sa citoi Tahox. 
Shume i bukur!






> *Io e te*
> 
> 
> _Njerezit janё te paarsyeshem, te palogjikshem dhe egoiste,
> megjithatё duaji.
> 
> Nese ben mir do te te akuzojne per motive dhe prapavije egoiste,
> megjithate bej mir.
> Nese je i suksesshem, do fitosh shoke te rrejshem dhe armiq te vertete,
> ...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angeldust

Fasada, fasada, fasada... sa shume qe perdoren fasadat ne kete jete...

Rruga per tek mua ngelet po ajo... e veshtira dhe e shkurtra. Pak njerez i gjejne dyert gjithmone hapur... se fundmi vetem nje, por nuk ndjehet rehat brenda dhe zgjedh te rrije jashte.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

sa do doja.. të ndieja, edhe njëherë,


...z...
...ë...
...r...
...i...
...n...


tënd.

----------


## Living in Vain

Gjithe ai hidherim?!

Per cfare?

----------


## Hekurani1

nese nuk e ndien peshen e fajit
buzeqeshja do te te thahet
nese i hidheron te tjeret
mos prit te te gezoj dikush ty!

----------


## Io_e_Te

Me terbon ky teater hipokritesh!!!!!

p.s: do doja te thoja dhe shum te tjera, por duke pas parasysh ckam tek firma...ul koken dhe hesht!!! (thuhet se eshte me mir)...

9 korrik

----------

